# Corsair H115i + Asus Z170i - Pumpe defekt ?



## RockyRo (30. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit 10 Monaten die Corsair H115i AIO wasserpumpe installiert.

Seit gestern auf einmal habe ich gemerkt, dass die Lüfter sehr laut drehen und habe dann mal die Corsair Link Software installiert.

Dort war zu sehen, dass die CPU 101 grad warm ist. Besonders war das die Pumpe 0 RPM anzeigt.

Ich habe die Wasserkühlung auf meinem Mainboard am CPU Fan angeschlossen und per SATA. Die Beiden Lüfter drehen auch.
Habe mal mit der Hand an die Pumpe gefahren da sind ganz ganz minimal vibrationen zu spüren bin aber nicht sicher.
Die Schläuche sind nicht warm sondern eher kalt.

Habe nun öfter schon gelesen, dass die Pumpen bei den Corsair teilen defekt sind. Ist das hier bei mir jetzt auch der Fall ?

CPU i7 6700K

Bild ist von meinem Bios - irgendwie steht warum auch immer im Bios bei CPU FAN n/a.. 

Viele Grüße
Rocky


----------



## drstoecker (30. Oktober 2017)

prüf mal ob sich die pumpe gelöst hat und ob der stromstecker noch sitzt. wenn du auf die pumpe fasst muss es deutlich vibrieren, wenn nicht läuft die pumpe nicht und das würde die hohe temperatur erklären. also ich bin mir sicher das die pumpe nicht läuft, weis nämlich aus erfahrung wie das dann aussieht unzwar so wie bei dir aktuell.


----------



## RockyRo (30. Oktober 2017)

huhu
gelöst hat sich nichts. denkst du die pumpe ist defekt ? hab mit die gleiche h115i nochmal bestellt, kommt morgen an, dann baue ich die ein und kann wieder berichten


----------



## drstoecker (31. Oktober 2017)

schreib mal wenn du die eingebaut hast. haste auf die alte noch garantie?


----------



## 9cube3d (15. November 2017)

Hatte mir vor vor 1,5 jahren die H110i gekauft zu weihnachten 2016 auf einmal am i7 4790K bei standart tackt 99°C.       Hab das system abkühlen lassen und die H110i ausgebaut, und an ein externes altes AT Netzteil gehängt. Nach mehrmaligen aus und einschalten begann die pumpe wieder zu laufen aber es war ein deutliches klackern um inneren zu vernehmen ..... ich baute sie wieder ein und wendete mich an den corsair support ( support dauer weit über 4 wochen )  nach langem hin und her habe ich die H110i auf eigene versandkosten an den support versendet ..... und bekam nach einiger seit ( weit über 1 woche ) eine erstatz wasserkühlung eine >> H115i<< heute stehe ich wieder am selben punkt wie damals .... dieses mal nach einem windows 10 update ..... nach dem reboot CRITICAL CPU TEMPERATUR ins bios rein .... fan rpm = 0 ( pump ) also wiedermal die kühlung ausgebaut .... ans alte at netzteil mit einem molex zu sata adapter angeschlossen .... kein laufgeräusch ..... vorallem heis wie sau .... mit einem kühlakku für prellungen kühlte ich also die Pumpen platte erst einmal herrunter.. und schaltete das netzteil wieder ein .... nichts tat sich .... nach mehrfachem klopfen mit dem fingergelenk sprang die pumpe an ... deutlich spürbar .... nebst wurde die kupferplatte deutlich kälter .... ich hielt mein ohr daran und man vernahm ein leichtes klackern im inneren ... nun ist es so das wenn ich den rechner einschalte läuft sie mal und mal bekomme ich einen fan meldung .... 

Ich gehe davon aus das vom flügelrad der kühlung etwas abgebrochen ist welches sich dann am wasserauslass oder etwas anderem verkanntet. Leider ist es schon die zweite Wasserkühlung aus dem hause CORSAIR welche den dienst aufgrund von produktionsfehlern versagt. Dies spricht zwar gegen die sonst sehr gute qualität der produkte, aber ist in diesem falle leider fakt.

Ich bin jetzt wieder im kontakt mit Corsair und schaue was sie mir anbieten können da ich irgentwie nicht das bedürftniss habe noch eine Corsair kühlung in meinen PC zu verbauen bzw meinen CPU solchen temperaturen auszusetzen.


----------

